# Kidding pens



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

I need some ideas for kidding pens can u guys help me out by posting some pix?? Pretty please with goat babies on top!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We dont exactly have kidding pens but we have 2 stalls that were originally built for horses but we decided we liked goats better than horses. We also have a dog pen in our barn for needing to put one more up for some reason. We will put our new moms each in their own horse stall and then rotate them to a larger holding area as they are old enough to be ready for more space. 
Here are few pics of our set up. You can only see one stall in this picture but the other stall is the same only without space between the boards and we have panels to cover the openings in the top for goats that are jumpers (we had one that jumped that high and escaped on us!) I also included pictures of our milking room which is between the two stalls and in the building process. The last pictures is a picture I saved of a kidding area idea which we may do at the end of our barn area that we havent closed in yet.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We use plywood cut to 4 foot, 6 foot lengths and have brackets built on the side of them to put rods in them, but they could just be wired together. They are cut 36" high. We don't keep our does in more than a couple days after kidding, so we configure ours to be 4x6 pens, If you need to keep them in longer a big sized doe and her kids really would need a pen 6x6 or 6x8 sized to have a little more room. With the boards only being 36" high we don't need to open and close them, we just set a cinder block on one side or both sides and climb over them to get in and out. We leave one end open on each pen, until we need to use the pen, this gives the does more room to lay in our open barn configuration, and also gives them a privit place to kid if they go into labor and we aren't their to pen them up.


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank u so much !!


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Easy cheap way is wooden pallets. There free on creglist a lot of time . Buy poles or just wire them  good luck!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I dont have pics, but what since I dont have a barn like you lucky people, I got plyboard and wood posts and made just stalls that were 4X8 and put another plyboard on top, it worked but dang it was hard on the back to clean out. Then tractor supply had a those carport tarp things on sale so I got one, best $300 ever, I put it up and it held up great with our wind storm, then I lined it with plyboard on the inside, and made stalls inside it. Im so in love with it I bought another car port


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

This is mine it's a lil red barn my husband built one side is for babies and the other for a kidding stall..i was in the process of cleaning so thats why the bowls are in the hay feeders lol I also posted one of the barn.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree about using pallets especially for large breed goats. You just have to make sure the spaces aren't too wide so babies can't squeeze out of them.
We use pallets for everything.
We have a 16'x12' barn we built out of pallets, and inside there are 3 stalls and an aisleway big enough to fit a wheelbarrow through.
The stalls are around about 4 1/2' wide x 7 1/2-8' long. Just fine for mom and babies <we have boer/percentages>.

This picture make's it look bad and small lol but it's the only one I got taken over a year ago - when we were using round bales we'd roll one in and stuff it in that corner so we could keep it dry and pull what we needed. Now we stack square bales there, and have the back stall filled with bales of alfalfa for the does when they kid.









Now keep in mind when we built this, we only planned to keep a few goats.

We added on a section next to the barn 16'x7' sleeping area <a doorway at each end>. The front part I made a kidding stall with pallets <tied them with twine so they are sturdy, won't move & safe>, I think it's probably about 5'x7'

We are currently finishing up yet another barn addition lol 12'x8' on the frontside of thebarn. In there, again I tied up pallets to make a temporary kidding stall.

I like using the pallets so I can move them around to suit my needs. Again, they aren't fancy, but they work great. I'd honestly rather have them than everything be permanent, because something might come up and I might need to alter something...well hard to do if it's permanent.

Just me though 

BTW, pallets are free, you can check with stores/farm supplies stores, or look on craigslist. If you search around on the internet you can get some neat ideas.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Hoosier..i think it looks really good..


----------



## LeviathanGirl (Jul 21, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> I dont have pics, but what since I dont have a barn like you lucky people, I got plyboard and wood posts and made just stalls that were 4X8 and put another plyboard on top, it worked but dang it was hard on the back to clean out. Then tractor supply had a those carport tarp things on sale so I got one, best $300 ever, I put it up and it held up great with our wind storm, then I lined it with plyboard on the inside, and made stalls inside it. Im so in love with it I bought another car port


My mom got a couple of those a few years ago. The only thing with them is that the tarpaulin wear out after 2-3 years, though they sometimes last longer. The good thing is you can rebuild or get a new tarp to cover the frame. Also hers lasted through a couple windstorms, then one day the wind pulled the steaks out of the ground. My friend and I pulled into the driveway to see my mom holding on for dear life when the wind picked it and her up off the ground like a parachute and dropped it several times. Funniest thing I've ever seen. We connected runners to the bottom, added extra steaks and weight and haven't had a problem since. You might not have any problems cause your climate is a bit different, but forewarned is forarmed.

You guys all have some nice ideas. I don't yet have a birthing stall, only a small shed till we build our cob goat barn this summer.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Jalyn, it's coming along, very...very....slowly lol


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

WOW thats some nice barn y'all have.


----------

